# Good forex news and fundamentals website?



## telstrareg (27 May 2007)

Can anyone recommend a really good site or sites that deal with news and fundamentals, provide an upcoming schedule of announcements and in particular give specific times or time windows for these announcements. Thanks.


----------



## reece55 (27 May 2007)

*Re: Good forex news and fundamentals website*

www.fxstreet.com.......

They have just about everything, including a rating on how volatile the news should be for the market......

Tony Juste (an adviser with the team) also has a weblog posting trades in reak time and a free webinar every so often.... invaluable IMO....

Cheers
Reece


----------



## telstrareg (27 May 2007)

many thanks


----------



## Kauri (27 May 2007)

This page might be of interest also ...
http://www.actionforex.com/


----------



## bvbfan (31 May 2007)

http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php


----------

